# My apologies to all and sundry....



## richg99 (Feb 19, 2018)

Somehow, for the last three weeks or so, my computer has been throwing ALL of the replies and responses to any thread that I opened or responded to..... into my SPAM folder. 

I think the problem is now fixed. Sorry if I didn't answer anyone on any subject. I'll try to do better from now on. Ha Ha 

rich


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 20, 2018)

Hey Rich, this is a blatant hi-jacking of your thread. 

I flew through Houston yesterday to make a connection from the international terminal to a domestic flight. I would say it was a tie with Newark for the worst/rudest TSA people I've ever experienced. They must have been angry they didn't get the holiday off. I will admit they were very good at the "civil service shuffle". LOL


----------



## richg99 (Feb 20, 2018)

Well, I won't own the TSA people. Mostly, Texans are pretty friendly.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 20, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Well, I won't own the TSA people. Mostly, Texans are pretty friendly.



Oh, I agree with that. My Mom was originally from Denton. I didn't mean to cast aspersion at Texan's in general (they might find out where I live- LOL).


----------



## richg99 (Feb 20, 2018)

Ha Ha.,.....It would be the rare Texan who would choose to go to California for almost any reason.

Gotcha!

rich


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 20, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Ha Ha.,.....It would be the rare Texan who would choose to go to California for almost any reason.
> 
> Gotcha!
> 
> rich



I have to admit there are a lot of times I don't blame them! LOL


----------

